# Alternative Quad Routines



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Would appreciate your advice on this,

I have just got back from seeing my physio about lower back pain when doing squats / deadlifts. Apparently I need to do some 'core' work, which i will do once a week, (physio says due to a 'weak' core  i have been hyperextending  my spine when doing squats etc.)

So my problem is this. I must only do very light weights on squats and deadlifts until i have this problem under control, i am also 2 weeks in to a 10 week cycle, and dont want to sit back and not grow my legs, they are a bi*** to grow at the best of times  .

Any ideas or suggestions of routines for legs not using squats, i know leg press etc, but would like to hear your thoughts of sets/reps ? I really wanted to hammer legs this time round as they are starting to lag behind....:mad:

Thanks...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok mate, if you've got a strong stomach, try this for a leg workout... It is the ultimate workout. you need to be very intense, and really push yourself, if you do, your legs will explode!

PB with a twist, Part III. - Phil Spooner - 24/8/02

Calves, Hamstrings and Quads.

Right people, you want pain, then this is the place to be. There isn't anything you will do that will hurt as much as the next workout. The legs are the biggest group of muscles in the body, so they are gonna hurt the most! You will need at least one full day off after this, I usually take two. The leg session not only promotes leg growth but overall muscle gains due to the whole endocrine and nervous system being involved.

I always start from the ground up, so calves first.

1. Standing calf raises

First set approx 70% of max weight for 10 reps, in my case this is the stack on the machine, and I don't know what that weighs but it's enough! Do minimum 20 reps, 3 to 4 seconds raising up on to tiptoes, 3 to 4 seconds lowering down to full extension. Do not pause at the bottom of the rep; if you need to stop to get your breath do so at the top of the rep at max contraction! When you can no longer do full reps start to bounce them a little to keep them going, don't count seconds up and down, just keep going until you can't even twitch.

Second set. Start with your max weight for 6 - 10 reps, I add 3 x 20 kilo discs to the machine, again doing slow mo' reps. At failure point bounce the last few reps to failure, then drop the weight by a third, continue the slow mo' style for as many as you can, around 6 - 8 reps should be it. Drop the weight again a further third and do the same again. When you have finished this set your calves should be on fire, if they are not then you have trained like a baby. No painÉ..etc.

2. Hamstrings: Leg Curls

First set aim for 25 to 30 reps, slow mo' style to failure, get your training partner to assist you with the last 5 reps to absolute failure.

Second set, max weight for 6 - 8 reps, again slow mo' style to failure. Drop the weight by one third and continue for another 6 - 10 reps, last drop again by one third and continue to failure plus assisted reps to finish.

Two sets and hams done.

3. Quads: Leg extensions

First set 30 -50 reps to failure using slow mo' style. It may take a couple of workouts to find out the correct weights for you, and don't be surprised if it is less than you thought you could do, leave your ego outside for this 'cos its gonna hurt like ****. The last 5 reps should be assisted.

Second set, max' weight for 6 - 10 reps slow mo', 2 or 3 forced reps at the end, drop the weight by a third and continue for another 6 - 10 reps and finally the last drop, again by a third. Continue to failure and include at least 5 reps forced.

Your quads should be on fire and if you aren't limping by now then do it again!!! No, seriously, if you do this correctly the pump will be incredible.

4. Lastly, Leg press

First set slow mo' for 20 - 30 reps to failure, this will hurt but keep your form, keep your butt in the seat and don't do ****ing half reps with too much weight. I see at least 75% of people using the leg press machine for an ego boost not as a training aid. If you are going to do something at least do yourself the favour of doing it correctly. I always keep my toes just over the edge of the foot plate, if you have your feet too low down on the foot plate your heels will lift at the bottom of the rep and you are going to over stress your kneecaps. Keep your feet flat on the board at all times and try to push thru' the heels, not the balls of your feet. Your knees will thank you for it. The second set must start as heavy as you can for 6 - 10 reps, slow mo' style. This is really going to hurt and it will sort out the champions from the chaff.

Drop the weight by a third and continue the set for at least 6 reps slow mo'. Drop the weight by a third again and now rep to absolute failure.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

man you know some serious workouts joolz


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

geeezzz,

I'll admit i laughed and cried whilst reading that. But it in the true spirit of 'no pain no gain', I'll start this on leg day (friday) starting this week. at least i can rest up the weekend cos doesnt look like i will be walking anywhere  ..

Thanks... (i think)


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, those are a killer mate, but they will shock your legs into growth like no other routine...

Good luck, and let me know how you go on. Dont plan anything for saturday, and stock up on paracetomol!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

haha have u ever tried that mate?

i love my leg routines right now

i am only doing three excercises and legs are growing like hell

and i can only squat 80kg right now, i am going for reps and trying to get my form back

did hack squats for 4 weeks and lost my squat form oh well will get it back!


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

Have just got back from the gym, after doing superjoolz

's leg routine...mmm how can i describe the feeling i have right now - ah.. nothing, no feeling whatsoever...

It was intense, i think i was a little off in estimating my weights, but will get that right over the next few weeks. suprisingly it was a lot shorter (time) that my normal routine, and to be honest I feel i have worked my legs harder than i have in a long time.

Thanks mate, looks like i will be using this routine for a while. oh and still have to look forward to limping around tommorow morning, ah isnt life sweet !


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Thats an interesting routine. I'll give that a go myself sometime I think. When I'm having a break from squats, I like supersetting leg press with leg extensions. I get a serious burn from that. I do 12 reps leg presses, 12 reps leg extensions, then if I've got any energy left I do a drop set of 8 on the leg extensions. I do about 3 sets of this and that is enough.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Simon,

It takes a couple of goes to get the weights right, so the 1st 1 or 2 sessions might not be 100%, but once you've got it right, its a blinder!

As for timing, you should be able to do it in around 30 mins, so its quick....


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah, i found it only took me 30-40 mins, mentally it didnt feel like i had a proper session, though physically it did. I am used to being in longer than that.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

intensity is the name of the game, anything over an hour ( an hour 15 MAX) is too long...

You gotta keep changing your routines to "supprise" your body, and that'll keep it growing. And you body will have never experienced anything like it before, so it will shock you into som eserious growth...


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

so you reckon even on gear, over an hour is still too long ? I had thought that because my recovery was better/quicker (due to gear) i would be able to push harder/longer !


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

nah, i think 75 mins is a max. This is the best policy IMO and works much better for me IME. And unless someone more qualified than a ex-Mr Universe, and an Ex-WSM (not insanity) can convince me otherwise, ill continue saying that! 

If you cut the nattering inbetween sets, it shouldnt take longer than that anyway!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you are definately right joolz. i find if im left to get on with it im out of the gym in 60 mins and thats 2 bodyparts, abs and 10 mins on treadmill. occasionaly though people in there do like to talk. i just say ive got to get on and walk off. i know that may sound rude to some but i cant stand being interupted mid routine. i dont mind spotting for people etc but i dont go there to chat. dont think i could ever be rude to someone though. you just have to explain politely. if they dont understand a 40 pond dumbell aimed at the face normally works


----------



## rst2609dd (Mar 13, 2004)

This is a very good reason to NEVER ignore lower back pain !!!!!

Been the doctors today about this back pain I have mentioned in this post, and also with a problem with my right leg's Vastus Lateralis (outside muscle on quads, from top of leg to knee) athrophying a lot... the lower part of this muscle has pretty much flattened about 2.5 inches in length up my leg over about 3 weeks... Doc's reckon its todo with nerve compression in my lower back !!, so have got to have test's etc done to sort it out...

Thought i would just mention it here, firstly cos i have never heard of anything like this ( has anyone here ?) , and just to reaffirm what everybody says about not ignoring lower back pain !!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, heard about that happenin before!

I hope you get it sorted mate, might meed a few trips to the chiropractors.

Wish you all the best for a speedy recovery mate, take it easy for the time being.. ..


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i just read the leg routine, gonna try that next week.

but there was no mention of rests, like how long between each set and between doin each exercise..


----------

